
Notion.so – A unified and collaborative workspace for your notes, wikis, and tasks - rosstex
https://www.notion.so/
======
rosstex
Posting this here because I just came across it, and it's a beautiful
replacement for Workflowy that I've been using.

------
txcx
Thats nice, thank you. gonna have to checkt this out :)

